# counting rhinestones in corel



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

is there a way on how to know the total numbers of rhinestones used in a template made in corel using the spray tool?thanks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Where's the spray tool? How come I don't have a spray tool? Are you using 14? Anyways, if I had a spray tool I guess I could covert them to objects so they are individual objects, then select them all and corel will tell you how many objects you selected at the bottom below the slider 

Found it!! hehe, artistic media


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks id try that..im using x4..


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

oh it really works..just found out my stencil uses 700+ stones..haha thanks again for the help..


----------



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, using Corel 11, can I convert to objects as you did in 14? And if not, where can I convert to objects in 14? Good with Corel 11, 14 and I are still argueing some. Help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

In Corel 14 select the object you want to covert and then go to Arrange/Covert to curves (Arrange is at the top where File, Edit, View, Layout is) Don't even remember what Corel 11 looked like  but I'm sure it's around there somewhere.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You can count the objects in the path using spray tool by clicking a dot in the path. Click arrange then break artistic media group apart. Open the object manager in the docker window and you will see the number of of dots in the grouped object. No need to convert to objects.


----------

